# Public land questions



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

I’ve been hunting public in my neck of the woods this last year and half, and I have noticed as I scouted for turkeys that I’m finding MANY stands still up from deer season, isn’t it required they take them down after the season? Should I call odnr? And what if I find what looks like abandon gear? Like a sun faded ground blind and folding chair? Should I clean it up like I would other litter? Or leave it? Thanks in advance!


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

Here’s a picture of chair and ground blind.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Clean up and put to good use The stands are supposed to be removed at end of season


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

I’ll have to get it next time I’m out... if I can find it again, lol I got all turned around trying to leave the woods. Should I call about the stands? I know if at least 6 that have been up over a year that I’ve never even seen anyone hunt out of.


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

Just opinion but you asked for it. MYOB.... the person may have become ill or incapacitated. They may be 65 years old and barely able to get it in and up. Not hurting a darn thing being left up.


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

UNCLEMIKE said:


> Just opinion but you asked for it. MYOB.... the person may have become ill or incapacitated. They may be 65 years old and barely able to get it in and up. Not hurting a darn thing being left up.


 I understand what your saying but I rather see dnr claim the stand and if it was properly tagged with a customer ID number name and address return to the old or Ill person before it degrades in the woods and becomes another piece of litter on our public lands. I don’t think it causes harm in the short term but a year plus is a long time for a stand to be in the woods, it’s going to start breaking down and become unusable. I was just hoping someone knew the regs in this topic or could point me in a direction that could save a few stands or help remove unnatural litter from our public lands. Not trying to ruin anyone’s hunt or claim 6 stands for myself.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

just contact ODNR and have a qualified person give you direction as what action you should take.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

My opinion
If left on public land and rules say it is suppose to be removed ,
I would say it is abandoned, and free for the taking.
....consider it payment for cleaning up others trash!


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

Shortdrift said:


> just contact ODNR and have a qualified person give you direction as what action you should take.


 tired a couple different offices/officers. Nothing.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Just read the OAC. I just googled it. Stands must be removed from public lands by the end of February.


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

Muddy said:


> Just read the OAC. I just googled it. Stands must be removed from public lands by the end of February.


 also read it, it also says they should be tagged with water proof label, none of them are, but it doesn’t state what to do with them.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Where are you/they located


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

Southwest Ohio


----------



## Richman (Sep 1, 2007)

Ground blind is probably someones turkey hideout


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

UNCLEMIKE said:


> They may be 65 years old and barely able to get it in and up.


Holy smokes UNCLEMIKE, you're killin' me man. I feel like straight man Bud Abbott and you being Lou Costello just fed me a line. I'm almost 4 yrs. over 65 and am able to get it in and up,and more (hunting blind set-up that is). Hehehe!
Probably a Turkey set up. Yep leave it alone s12... and thanks for a laugh MIKE.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

stonen12 said:


> Here’s a picture of chair and ground blind.
> View attachment 353515
> View attachment 353515


It's turkey season. That's someone's turkey "setup".


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Leave everything alone...it's not yours...nor can you legally claim it as such even though it's on public property...not only that, you don't wanna get yourself into a pickle with someone else...if you called the authorities over it, that's about all you can do...
Now if this was private property, the gloves would be off..


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Stuff looks awfully clean to me to be abandoned.
Agree most likely someone's turkey hunting setup.
But regardless...like has been stated, on public property, let ODNR do their job and deal with it.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Remember guys, ODNR offices aren't being staffed right now due this virus stuff. I you have the local game protectors number, call him. If he doesn't answer at least you tried....


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Is it yours? That should be all you need to know...


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

chadwimc said:


> Is it yours? That should be all you need to know...


 I disagree, I only hunt public land right now and am a steward of the land and I think everyone that hunts it is as well, now if your a good or bad steward is the difference, I always pack in and pack out and I always have a trash bag with me to remove litter. And I follow all regulations. The same is not said for what I am seeing while on the land, I mentioned above that stands/blinds aren’t made to be in the woods 365 and that it degrades and becomes useless, that then becomes litter on our public land. I cant even count how many chairs I have found like the one in my picture just completely destroyed and ripped to shreds from setting in the woods to long. It’s a eye sore and it’s bad for the environment and our wildlife. And based on regs the stands should of been removed long ago, if the hunter is keeping it there and hunting it over the years until it becomes junk then leaving it to rot for someone else to clean up that is unfair to other public land users, that’s not his land to claim a permanent stake on a section of ground and that’s what he’s doing by leaving a unmarked stand up. I’m not saying I’ll be the one to pull it down but i just wanted to see if anyone knew the proper steps to take to have it resolved because the game wardens are busy and not picking up and the offices are closed.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

I just consulted with a wildlife officer.
ODNR public land, verses metro park land, verses other public land ( they are not all equal) all have there own procedures...it is best to contact your local authority ( of that property), leave a message...someone should get back with you.

PM sent


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

stonen12 said:


> I disagree, I only hunt public land right now and am a steward of the land and I think everyone that hunts it is as well, now if your a good or bad steward is the difference, I always pack in and pack out and I always have a trash bag with me to remove litter. And I follow all regulations. The same is not said for what I am seeing while on the land, I mentioned above that stands/blinds aren’t made to be in the woods 365 and that it degrades and becomes useless, that then becomes litter on our public land. I cant even count how many chairs I have found like the one in my picture just completely destroyed and ripped to shreds from setting in the woods to long. It’s a eye sore and it’s bad for the environment and our wildlife. And based on regs the stands should of been removed long ago, if the hunter is keeping it there and hunting it over the years until it becomes junk then leaving it to rot for someone else to clean up that is unfair to other public land users, *that’s not his land to claim a permanent stake on a section of ground and that’s what he’s doing by leaving a unmarked stand up*. I’m not saying I’ll be the one to pull it down but i just wanted to see if anyone knew the proper steps to take to have it resolved because the game wardens are busy and not picking up and the offices are closed.


 A stand/blind on public property is in no way 'a claim to a permanent stake on that section of ground' regardless of who put it up.
In other words, by law in Ohio, on public ground, if I put a stand or ground blind up with my name stamped all over it and come out the next day to hunt it and you're up in my stand/blind there's not much legally I can do about it. I may get mad cause you are in my stand/blind, but legally, again, there's nothing I can do about it.
The presence of my stand does NOT give me claim to that area or even the tree in which my stand is placed in in any way shape or form.
Long story short...a stand on public land gives zero legal claim to an area by the stand owner.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

M R DUCKS said:


> I just consulted with a wildlife officer.
> ODNR public land, verses metro park land, verses other public land ( they are not all equal) all have there own procedures...it is best to contact your local authority ( of that property), leave a message...someone should get back with you.
> 
> PM sent


You are correct M R DUCKS.
One size does not fit all and they all have their own procedures. 
While it's great to be a 'steward of the land' and pick up obvious trash hiking in and out, there are areas in which contacting the proper authorities is best.
IMO, Removing stands would be one...


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Like already said, it’s a turkey set up. People are too nosy nowadays. Keep walking, it’s not yours to take.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Sorry OP. I jes' cain't hep myself...


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

Do what you feel is right, either way, your not in the wrong.

Thank you for picking up after this slob hunter if you decide to pack it out.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

FOWL BRAWL said:


> Do what you feel is right, either way, your not in the wrong.
> 
> Thank you for picking up after this slob hunter if you decide to pack it out.


He is in the wrong if he touches something that doesn’t belong to him. Its called stealing.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

UNCLEMIKE said:


> Just opinion but you asked for it. MYOB.... the person may have become ill or incapacitated. They may be 65 years old and barely able to get it in and up. Not hurting a darn thing being left up.


Ill or incapacitated, OK. But, 65 years old setting it up. 66 years you can take it down.


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

M.Magis said:


> He is in the wrong if he touches something that doesn’t belong to him. Its called stealing.


See you learn something new here on OGF every day.

I guess I've stolen my share of stuff off of public land in the past.....Empty pop and beer cans, shell casings, old fishing line, even tires.

I guess ill go turn myself in now


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

FOWL BRAWL said:


> See you learn something new here on OGF every day.
> 
> I guess I've stolen my share of stuff off of public land in the past.....Empty pop and beer cans, shell casings, old fishing line, even tires.
> 
> I guess ill go turn myself in now


Don’t act like an idiot. Taking someones chair or stand is stealing.


----------



## Saltfork (Jul 18, 2018)

Wow,just wow!! If someone has a tree stand on public land and it bothers Simone that bad. Well call the ODNR. You have no right to touch it. Same with the chair and blind. It’s not yours leave it be. I wonder how many people think the ODNR would say take it down you can have it. 

Agin if it bothers someone that bad just call the ODNR. Please tho don’t loose sleep over this. I haven’t heard many claims of people on public hunting falling out or getting in to tree-stands that are not theirs On public land in the last what 20 years. 

I will say I’m proud of every one that picks up some loose trash when they are on public lands. Give your self a big pat on the back. Well deserved. There is a big difference in loose trash and tree stands. Just to be clear. 

Lol some people’s kids.....


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

stonen12 said:


> I’ve been hunting public in my neck of the woods this last year and half, and I have noticed as I scouted for turkeys that I’m finding MANY stands still up from deer season, isn’t it required they take them down after the season? Should I call odnr? And what if I find what looks like abandon gear? Like a sun faded ground blind and folding chair? Should I clean it up like I would other litter? Or leave it? Thanks in advance!


turkey is still in season in your zone till may 17th, if you take that blind you ARE stealing.. period! that gear is to debris free to have been left since deer season.

several years ago I was out at mosquito waiting for the early goose blind drawing, I got there early and walked around, in the back there was a pile of stands, chairs, blinds, all kinds of crap. after the drawing I asked about the stands and was told those are what they found and removed AFTER the hunting seasons were over and to take all I wanted, it was mostly trash so I didn't take anything. so if you go back in say july and its still there feel free to carry out the trash.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

OP, you probably missed your chance to micro manage public land. I imagine hiring by the ODNR is over for several years due to the reaction to the Chinese flu...


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

stole this today on my way out of the woods. Hope no ones offended. Never implied I was micro managing or I wanted to personally remove stands or blinds. And I’m not loosing sleep over it, I was just looking for info to further my knowledge of Ohio’s public land access and regs.


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

M.Magis said:


> Don’t act like an idiot. Taking someones chair or stand is stealing.


That's funny, now we're going to add thief and idiot to your little name-calling game ?

The OP asked a simple question and he got some opinions and some facts neither of which you are fine with.
Some people are just never happy when they are challenged or have different views

Good luck


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

You got your best answer in shortwaves post #7:



Shortdrift said:


> just contact ODNR and have a qualified person give you direction as what action you should take.


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

Fished from shore at Berlin lake yesterday. The shoreline looked like a dump, bottles, cans, trash everywhere. Should I call Odnr? Just saying....


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

FOWL BRAWL said:


> See you learn something new here on OGF every day.
> 
> I guess I've stolen my share of stuff off of public land in the past.....Empty pop and beer cans, shell casings, old fishing line, even tires.
> 
> I guess ill go turn myself in now


Of course the op was asking about the turkey set up and not trash. You’re kinda trying to make this more than it is. No one is saying to not do their part and pick up trash. A turkey hunters personal gear is not anywhere near the same thing as bottles, cans and tires.
I’m sure you realize that deep down but are enjoying stirring the pot on this subject.
I commend anyone for picking up trash. Stealing personal property not so much. It’s still hunting season.


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

bobk said:


> Of course the op was asking about the turkey set up and not trash. You’re kinda trying to make this more than it is. No one is saying to not do their part and pick up trash. A turkey hunters personal gear is not anywhere near the same thing as bottles, cans and tires.
> I’m sure you realize that deep down but are enjoying stirring the pot on this subject.
> I commend anyone for picking up trash. Stealing personal property not so much. It’s still hunting season.


 Not stirring the pot here at all or turning it into something it's not. I am trying to give the OP kudos to not only asking the question but trying to better understand the proper public land rules and regulations. I wish there were more sportsmen like him.
If the laws state if you pack it in then you pack it out unless you have things tagged properly then your compliant. If you decide not to follow the laws then there can be some kind of consequences to your decision and if someone mistook your set up as trash and its removed so be it, hopefully, lesson learned.
I don't believe for one second this sportsman is stealing anything but trying to improve our public lands for everyone


----------



## Sean Ebra (Dec 6, 2017)

fastwater said:


> A stand/blind on public property is in no way 'a claim to a permanent stake on that section of ground' regardless of who put it up.
> In other words, by law in Ohio, on public ground, if I put a stand or ground blind up with my name stamped all over it and come out the next day to hunt it and you're up in my stand/blind there's not much legally I can do about it. I may get mad cause you are in my stand/blind, but legally, again, there's nothing I can do about it.
> The presence of my stand does NOT give me claim to that area or even the tree in which my stand is placed in in any way shape or form.
> Long story short...a stand on public land gives zero legal claim to an area by the stand owner.


If you're 


fastwater said:


> A stand/blind on public property is in no way 'a claim to a permanent stake on that section of ground' regardless of who put it up.
> In other words, by law in Ohio, on public ground, if I put a stand or ground blind up with my name stamped all over it and come out the next day to hunt it and you're up in my stand/blind there's not much legally I can do about it. I may get mad cause you are in my stand/blind, but legally, again, there's nothing I can do about it.
> The presence of my stand does NOT give me claim to that area or even the tree in which my stand is placed in in any way shape or form.
> Long story short...a stand on public land gives zero legal claim to an area by the stand owner.


If you're in someone else's stand then you're asking for trouble to begin with and you deserve the trouble you recieve.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Sean Ebra said:


> If you're
> 
> If you're in someone else's stand then you're asking for trouble to begin with and you deserve the trouble you recieve.


Don't disagree with your thoughts one bit...and would love to see the law as written changed.
Wouldn't be a bit happy if I went to my stand and found someone else sitting in it. IMO, someone that would do that is a real definition of a slob Hunter. Would most likely inform said slob Hunter that it was my stand and I was there to retrieve it and start taking it down.

But all our opinions in the world still doesn't change the way the law reads. And it would most likely be wise to know which side of the law we are sitting on before 'trouble' insue's that might get out of hand.


----------



## Sean Ebra (Dec 6, 2017)

fastwater said:


> Don't disagree with your thoughts one bit...and would love to see the law as written changed.
> Wouldn't be a bit happy if I went to my stand and found someone else sitting in it. IMO, someone that would do that is a real definition of a slob Hunter. Would most likely inform said slob Hunter that it was my stand and I was there to retrieve it and start taking it down.
> 
> But all our opinions in the world still doesn't change the way the law reads. And it would most likely be wise to know which side of the law we are sitting on before 'trouble' insue's that might get out of hand.


If find a stand on my private land I remove it and set it at the base of the tree. (Onetime) They get the message.If they put it back up anywhere that they shouldn't, I remove it completely. Only a brazen idiot would get into someone else's stand public or private. And he then would receive what he deserves. 
Anyone who leaves "trash" in the woods forfeits their "trash". We are "guests" to wildlife on public land. I'm so sick of people leaving water bottles,beer cans ect. How about those worm containers on the edge of the water? Lazy people.


----------



## Empty Stringer (Feb 17, 2005)

Some people drag things into the woods to use for deer season and just abandon them. I’ve seen buckets, milk crates, and tarps over fold up chairs that are months old. I fish trout streams in The National Forest in West Virginia and have found four abandoned camp sites with tents, sleeping bags, pots an pans etc. even an old gas grill at a dispersed camp site. A few people get together then go to Wal Mart split the cost head into the wilds for a couple of days use the stuff then leave it along with their garbage. Some people do not have any respect for the land or other people’s property. Just look at the empty beer cans left in the woods. People never cease to amaze me.


----------



## Sean Ebra (Dec 6, 2017)

Empty Stringer said:


> Some people drag things into the woods to use for deer season and just abandon them. I’ve seen buckets, milk crates, and tarps over fold up chairs that are months old. I fish trout streams in The National Forest in West Virginia and have found four abandoned camp sites with tents, sleeping bags, pots an pans etc. even an old gas grill at a dispersed camp site. A few people get together then go to Wal Mart split the cost head into the wilds for a couple of days use the stuff then leave it along with their garbage. Some people do not have any respect for the land or other people’s property. Just look at the empty beer cans left in the woods. People never cease to amaze me.


I hear ya! At one state park there are about 15 beer cans by the lake and they've been there for two years! I suppose I'll clean it up for the inconsiderates and the park keepers.


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

So do you leave all items that would be considered useable and remove the trash? Or do you leave it all? 


Empty Stringer said:


> Some people drag things into the woods to use for deer season and just abandon them. I’ve seen buckets, milk crates, and tarps over fold up chairs that are months old. I fish trout streams in The National Forest in West Virginia and have found four abandoned camp sites with tents, sleeping bags, pots an pans etc. even an old gas grill at a dispersed camp site. A few people get together then go to Wal Mart split the cost head into the wilds for a couple of days use the stuff then leave it along with their garbage. Some people do not have any respect for the land or other people’s property. Just look at the empty beer cans left in the woods. People never cease to amaze me.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Sean Ebra said:


> *If find a stand on my private land I remove it and set it at the base of the tree. (Onetime) They get the message*.If they put it back up anywhere that they shouldn't, I remove it completely. Only a brazen idiot would get into someone else's stand public or private. And he then would receive what he deserves.
> Anyone who leaves "trash" in the woods forfeits their "trash". We are "guests" to wildlife on public land. I'm so sick of people leaving water bottles,beer cans ect. How about those worm containers on the edge of the water? Lazy people.


You are more tolerant than I. 
If it's on me, it comes down and its mine. 
Have had my fill of trespassers.


----------



## Sean Ebra (Dec 6, 2017)

fastwater said:


> You are more tolerant than I.
> If it's on me, it comes down and its mine.
> Have had my fill of trespassers.


Yea I agree but trespassing $25 misdemeanor, theft max $1000 The violator seems to have the law in his court most of the time. Best just to call the law.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Sean Ebra said:


> Yea I agree but trespassing $25 misdemeanor, theft max $1000 The violator seems to have the law in his court most of the time. Best just to call the law.


Not theft if it's on my marked property.


----------



## Sean Ebra (Dec 6, 2017)

fastwater said:


> Not theft if it's on my marked property.


I'm afraid it is especially if they have it marked and can prove its theirs. Usually they warn them one time before they charge them with trespassing. So basically it sucks for the land owner the first time. Sherrif will question you about the theft and won't press charges if you give it back.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Sean Ebra said:


> I'm afraid it is especially if they have it marked and can prove its theirs. Usually they warn them one time before they charge them with trespassing. So basically it sucks for the land owner the first time. Sherrif will question you about the theft and won't press charges if you give it back.


Okay thanks!
Appreciate the info,


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

I've found this thread pretty interesting. Obviously, there's some legal rationale for various responses to 'found items' which I hadn't really considered. I'm just thankful that the majority of the sportsmen & women on this site are focused on being good stewards of our public lands & waters. Here @ Grand Lake St. Mary's we have an Adopt a Shoreline program & I've been doing my area for 8+ years. A nice public ramp, parking lots, a dog park, & 2 connected park areas with nice walking paths are all adjacent to 'my' section of shoreline. It's absolutely amazing the volume of trash I can collect if I walk that entire area. Thanks to all on here that help keep our outdoor resources clean. Mike


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I don't know about some of you.

I do 95% of my hunting on public land. I've hunted rabbit, pheasant, deer, turkey and mushrooms!

I come across all sorts of deer stands, blinds, duck blinds and other set ups. I don't touch them because I didn't put it there. It's not mine!!!


Now, this past fall I did walk past a trail camera several times that belonged to someone else! I'd like to think the owner laughed when he checked his SD card!!!!


----------



## Sean Ebra (Dec 6, 2017)

crittergitter said:


> I don't know about some of you.
> 
> I do 95% of my hunting on public land. I've hunted rabbit, pheasant, deer, turkey and mushrooms!
> 
> ...


I found a camera a couple years ago that the neighbors son in law put up just a couple hundred yards from my permanent stand. So the next day I showed up with an ELMO costume that my girlfriend had made for the grandkids birthday! I wish I could have seen their faces!


----------



## Empty Stringer (Feb 17, 2005)

stonen12 said:


> So do you leave all items that would be considered useable and remove the trash? Or do you leave it all?


I try to carry out what I can


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

fastwater said:


> You are more tolerant than I.
> If it's on me, it comes down and its mine.
> Have had my fill of trespassers.


I take most stuff I find on my property. If I don't take it I smash the crap out of it. Either way when I find stands or blinds from scum trespassers I always leave a note with my phone number on a tree so they can call me. Amazingly enough no one has had the grapes to call me. No way I would give anything back I found on MY property even if the cops stopped by which they never would anyway. 
Several years ago I found a guy in a treestand and he wouldn't come down. He told me to go F myself. I came back with a chainsaw and a buddy. He came down.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

bobk said:


> I take most stuff I find on my property. If I don't take it I smash the crap out of it. Either way when I find stands or blinds from scum trespassers I always leave a note with my phone number on a tree so they can call me. Amazingly enough no one has had the grapes to call me. No way I would give anything back I found on MY property even if the cops stopped by which they never would anyway.
> Several years ago I found a guy in a treestand and he wouldn't come down. He told me to go F myself. I came back with a chainsaw and a buddy. He came down.


Yea...have had more than my share of the same. And like you, have attached note to tree stating my name and phone # for them to call. 
And yes...have had LE(Sheriff and GW) here a couple over trespassing/stands as well. Stands were not confiscated by LE and I was told if someone came to the house to collect their stand, to just call them and they would be out.
Far as me taking down and keeping them, though there has never been anyone show up to retrieve their illegally placed stands...I can assure you that around this county, if those stands has the owners names on them and I want to pursue trespassing charges, LE will most likely will want the stand as evidence.
The fact that I took the stand down...marked or unmarked...that was illegally placed on my property is in no way shape or fashion considered stealing.
At any rate, though I wish to never find anymore stands illegally placed on my property, if'n I do find them, I hope they are nice ones.


----------



## Sean Ebra (Dec 6, 2017)

fastwater said:


> Yea...have had more than my share of the same. And like you, have attached note to tree stating my name and phone # for them to call.
> And yes...have had LE(Sheriff and GW) here a couple over trespassing/stands as well. Stands were not confiscated by LE and I was told if someone came to the house to collect their stand, to just call them and they would be out.
> Far as me taking down and keeping them, though there has never been anyone show up to retrieve their illegally placed stands...I can assure you that around this county, if those stands has the owners names on them and I want to pursue trespassing charges, LE will most likely will want the stand as evidence.
> The fact that I took the stand down...marked or unmarked...that was illegally placed on my property is in no way shape or fashion considered stealing.
> At any rate, though I wish to never find anymore stands illegally placed on my property, if'n I do find them, I hope they are nice ones.


It is if you don't give it back. Just because I park my truck on your property doesn't mean it's yours. I understand your frustration . Believe me I've been fighting it too.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Well said Fastwater! If someone places property and leaves it for an extended period of time, I would consider it trespassing. There is a reason no one has their name on stands, it's called illegallyTRESPASSING! End of story!


----------



## Sean Ebra (Dec 6, 2017)

Kenlow1 said:


> Well said Fastwater! If someone places property and leaves it for an extended period of time, I would consider it trespassing. There is a reason no one has their name on stands, it's called illegallyTRESPASSING! End of story!


All of mine have my name hidden somewhere on them so that if someone steals it and says its mine I can show law enforcement it isn't. Like I said before. trespassing $25 fine .misdemeanor theft up to $1000. The law seems to favor those scumbags at least the first offense. Also they have to have written permission to legally hunt on you. If there out there just walking around trespassing it doesn't say anything about written .I suppose that just makes it easier to prove trespassing for game wardens.


----------



## Sean Ebra (Dec 6, 2017)

Oh and it's a good idea to " hide" your name on your game cameras really good so if you by some miracle find it you can prove it's yours too.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Sean Ebra said:


> All of mine have my name hidden somewhere on them so that if someone steals it and says its mine I can show law enforcement it isn't. *Like I said before. trespassing $25 fine* .misdemeanor theft up to $1000. The law seems to favor those scumbags at least the first offense. Also they have to have written permission to legally hunt on you. If there out there just walking around trespassing it doesn't say anything about written .I suppose that just makes it easier to prove trespassing for game wardens.


Can you site reference to the emboldened repeated part of your statement that trespassing is no more than a $25 fine?


----------



## Sean Ebra (Dec 6, 2017)

fastwater said:


> Can you site reference to the emboldened repeated part of your statement that trespassing is no more than a $25 fine?


Yea just google it and it comes up.How much is trespassing?
Also
https://www.criminaldefenselawyer.com/crime-penalties/federal/Trespassing.htm
Keep in mind there's a difference between trespass and criminal trespassing


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Sean Ebra said:


> Yea just google it and it comes up.How much is trespassing?
> Also
> https://www.criminaldefenselawyer.com/crime-penalties/federal/Trespassing.htm
> Keep in mind there's a difference between trespass and criminal trespassing


The site you posted has error code 404 and cannot be found.


----------



## Sean Ebra (Dec 6, 2017)

fastwater said:


> The site you posted has error code 404 and cannot be found.


Just google: how much is trespassing?
Or call your local Sherrif or courthouse tomorrow. I'm not here to lie. I'm on your side. Criminals have more rights than we do.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

fastwater said:


> Can you site reference to the emboldened repeated part of your statement that trespassing is no more than a $25 fine?


$250.00 fine.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

bobk said:


> $250.00 fine.


Yup!!!


----------



## Sean Ebra (Dec 6, 2017)

bobk said:


> $250.00 fine.


That's max dude! 
Minimum is $25 this is really bothering you too much.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Sean Ebra said:


> That's max dude!
> Minimum is $25 this is really bothering you too much.


Dude, it’s not bothering me one bit. I’ve been through it. You brought it all up not me.
This whole topic was public land in the first place. Sorry op.


----------



## Sean Ebra (Dec 6, 2017)

bobk said:


> Dude, it’s not bothering me one bit. I’ve been through it. You brought it all up not me.
> This whole topic was public land in the first place. Sorry op.


No it was fast water. He said if he found it on his property it was his .I was just explaining that the trespassers seem to have more rights. They usually get warned the first time to stay out and after that a ticket for $25 or so for a misdemeanor after that it goes to criminal trespassing and can go as high as $1000. If you take a tree stand, camera what ever if they can prove it's theirs its theft. Probably misdemeanor theft. Just trying to help a fellow landowner and it turned into this.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

That would be wrong too. You brought up private land not FW. By the way I agree that criminals have too many rights. I’ve dealt with them for 26 years on my land. Now I’m done.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Sean Ebra said:


> *No it was fast water.* He said if he found it on his property it was his .I was just explaining that the trespassers seem to have more rights. They usually get warned the first time to stay out and after that a ticket for $25 or so for a misdemeanor after that it goes to criminal trespassing and can go as high as $1000. If you take a tree stand, camera what ever if they can prove it's theirs its theft. Probably misdemeanor theft. Just trying to help a fellow landowner and it turned into this.


Sean Ebra...please don't take offense but you are clearly very confused about several things!

First...you started out the above post with the emboldened incorrect statement.
You brought up the private land...Go back and read post #43 where you responded to/quoted a post of mine in which no where in it did I mention private land. Your response to my post talked of private land.

Next... while we might be on the same side as far as trespassers goes, the rest of the above post is as accurate as the inaccurate emboldened opening sentence if you are talking about Ohio's trespassing laws on clearly posted property.
While its great to want to help a fellow landowner out, before doing so, please research and know for a fact as to what you are advising so as to NOT give inaccurate info.

Bobk is right...the topic is public land...done myself!


----------



## juggerman (Jun 12, 2012)

on public land its first come ,first serve. not allowed leaving any stand or blind in the woods...whoever gets in the woods first thats who hunts that day....if you leave your blind,ladder or portable stand even over night you are taking a a big chance...because you left it on public land...

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

It a person is engaged in hunting on your property while trespassing the charge would be hunting without permission, not trespassing. Hunting without permission has a maximum fine of $500 and 60 days in jail. Hunting without permission carries more severe consequences than trespassing.


----------



## Sean Ebra (Dec 6, 2017)

Muddy said:


> It a person is engaged in hunting on your property while trespassing the charge would be hunting without permission, not trespassing. Hunting without permission has a maximum fine of $500 and 60 days in jail. Hunting without permission carries more severe consequences than trespassing.


Again maximum. Maximum trespassing $1000. that's usually third offense
Google: OHIO OUTDOORS CUFFS AND COLLARS.
It will give you an idea of what some fines are.
It's a very interesting site to read of wildlife violations.
One was of two guys trespassing and drinking beer, threw their empties in the creek and got fined $325 for littering in a waterway. 
Courts are too lenient for first timers.


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

This is why I asked what I asked in the beginning of the post. Because the SOB’s in my area are just buying stands putting them up not marking them correctly or at all and then they leave them and do it again the next year. Proofs in the pudding this is a issue, no one wants to see a tree that’s grown around a stand because of how long it has been up, or a ratty old ladder that’s falling apart. Odnr couldn’t remove this stand now without removing the tree. And that’s sad.


----------



## Sean Ebra (Dec 6, 2017)

stonen12 said:


> This is why I asked what I asked in the beginning of the post. Because the SOB’s in my area are just buying stands putting them up not marking them correctly or at all and then they leave them and do it again the next year. Proofs in the pudding this is a issue, no one wants to see a tree that’s grown around a stand because of how long it has been up, or a ratty old ladder that’s falling apart. Odnr couldn’t remove this stand now without removing the tree. And that’s sad.


Maybe tell an officer that you would like to remove some tree stands that are being left year after year. That way they know what your doing and if someone has a problem with it the officer will surely back you up. Maybe he will even get involved with helping but I doubt it. Some people just litter like it's normal procedure. 
My friend and I was driving down the highway this winter,several cars around us and down comes a window and a water bottle hits his truck. He called the state patrol and they blew it off! If law enforcement doesn't care who are we to turn too?


----------



## Saltfork (Jul 18, 2018)

I’m just curious, how many people that hunt public, when they go out and sit down clear out a spot break,down saplings make holes to shoot through . Snap tree branches .etc etc. Is it worse to kill hundreds of saplings? You know Future trees. The ones someone could hang a stand on in the future. I mean seriously look what your denying the future hunters of..

If it wasn’t for people doing that. There would be a lot more trees. I think there should be a 50 dollar fine. For every branch snapped sapling squashed or plucked.. Horrible I tell ya. Now I know not one of ya fellas complaining about a tree stand has never, ever done that. Poor trees.

I also would like to apologize to all you guys that see them stands out in the woods after season. It’s truly got to be devastating. Wishing you all well.

Let’s take a moment of silence for all those tree stands in the woods,all those saplings being squashed and destroyed by all the ground hunters.

Let’s also hope those fellas complaining about those stands,just don’t want them for themselves. That would just be selfish. 

Amen....


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

Saltfork said:


> I’m just curious, how many people that hunt public, when they go out and sit down clear out a spot break,down saplings make holes to shoot through . Snap tree branches .etc etc. Is it worse to kill hundreds of saplings? You know Future trees. The ones someone could hang a stand on in the future. I mean seriously look what your denying the future hunters of..
> 
> If it wasn’t for people doing that. There would be a lot more trees. I think there should be a 50 dollar fine. For every branch snapped sapling squashed or plucked.. Horrible I tell ya. Now I know not one of ya fellas complaining about a tree stand has never, ever done that. Poor trees.
> 
> ...


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

Saltfork said:


> I’m just curious, how many people that hunt public, when they go out and sit down clear out a spot break,down saplings make holes to shoot through . Snap tree branches .etc etc. Is it worse to kill hundreds of saplings? You know Future trees. The ones someone could hang a stand on in the future. I mean seriously look what your denying the future hunters of..
> 
> If it wasn’t for people doing that. There would be a lot more trees. I think there should be a 50 dollar fine. For every branch snapped sapling squashed or plucked.. Horrible I tell ya. Now I know not one of ya fellas complaining about a tree stand has never, ever done that. Poor trees.
> 
> ...


Now that the moment of silence is over.... 

If you want to talk forest health and the future of our public lands here in Ohio for future hunters, your shouldn’t be worried about saplings, you should be worried about the lack of saplings and the invasive bush called honey suckle. That’s going to be the death of the woods for future hunters, and we should in fact be removing them for the future generations. And you implying I want the gear for myself is foolish. I’ve never said I wanted it. I asked If anyone knew what protocol was to have the stands removed by the proper authorities. I also asked about cleaning up litter that looked like abandon gear. Which I didn’t touch because as many members stated it looked to be a turkey hunters set up. It’s not the deer stands or gear that bother me as much as the scum that set them up and litter around them and probably on there way in and out of the woods. And then when they are finished just leave it without a care.


----------



## Saltfork (Jul 18, 2018)

stonen12 said:


> Now that the moment of silence is over....
> 
> If you want to talk forest health and the future of our public lands here in Ohio for future hunters, your shouldn’t be worried about saplings, you should be worried about the lack of saplings and the invasive bush called honey suckle. That’s going to be the death of the woods for future hunters, and we should in fact be removing them for the future generations. And you implying I want the gear for myself is foolish. I’ve never said I wanted it. I asked If anyone knew what protocol was to have the stands removed by the proper authorities. I also asked about cleaning up litter that looked like abandon gear. Which I didn’t touch because as many members stated it looked to be a turkey hunters set up. It’s not the deer stands or gear that bother me as much as the scum that set them up and litter around them and probably on there way in and out of the woods. And then when they are finished just leave it without a care.



Not everything is about you. It was written 
As a whole. Nothing personal with anyone. Unless of course someone takes it that way. Just an over all general concern..

No saplings should not be plucked. If there’s honey suckle well everyone knows the problem that presents.

Maybe the lack of saplings could have something to do with ground hunters tearing them out of the ground. Walking on them crushing them picking plucking etc.. Dunno maybe that’s just far fetched.. I’d venture to say tho thousands are lost that way urging the corse of a bow season. Gotta have those shootin lanes. Them places to sit down where that one sapling just so happens to be. 

Anyhow, agin don’t take offense to something that I didn’t directly quote you in a post or reply to you.

Enjoy the day!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

stonen12 said:


> Now that the moment of silence is over....
> 
> If you want to talk forest health and the future of our public lands here in Ohio for future hunters, your shouldn’t be worried about saplings, you should be worried about the lack of saplings and the invasive bush called honey suckle. That’s going to be the death of the woods for future hunters, and we should in fact be removing them for the future generations. And you implying I want the gear for myself is foolish. I’ve never said I wanted it. I asked If anyone knew what protocol was to have the stands removed by the proper authorities. I also asked about cleaning up litter that looked like abandon gear. Which I didn’t touch because as many members stated it looked to be a turkey hunters set up. It’s not the deer stands or gear that bother me as much as the scum that set them up and litter around them and probably on there way in and out of the woods. And then when they are finished just leave it without a care.


You make some very good points. Between the honey suckle and the Russia olive there is very little else (esp. natives) that isn't getting crowded out in the woods any more. A friend of mine one day told me he didn't see as much honeysuckle as I said I saw. It was fall and I pointed up to the hillsides as we drove along the Ohio River. When I pointed to those hills I said "you see all that green stuff?" He said "yeah, so what?" He didn't know it until I pointed it out but everything that was still green on that hill was honey suckle. In the fall it's the last thing that looses it's leaves, in the spring it's the 1st thing to start getting leave. Now it seems like the Russian olive is doing the same.
But not to side track your original post I want to say thanks for picking up the trash in the woods...it's endless. Being from SW Ohio also and there is such a limited amount of public land down here I probably also walk the same woods that you walk. I may even see some of the stands that you see. For the most part the tree stands left in the woods don't bother me and if people don't take them out at the end of deer season as they should, well they really can't complain if someone takes them.
Every year most of the duck blinds put up at East Fork Lake are abandon to become trash we can look at until the spring floods will take them away. They're still trash, they're still out there but they get moved to a new spot.
As far as turkey blinds. If it looks fairly recent I think leave it be. If it looks like it's been there all winter, take it. It will probably never get used again.


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

Sean Ebra said:


> It is if you don't give it back. Just because I park my truck on your property doesn't mean it's yours. I understand your frustration . Believe me I've been fighting it too.


The best way to handle it is, take the stand down and take it to the house, put a note on the tree that says if you want your stand back to come see me. I promise nobody will ever show up... then you have another stand to use Happened to me last year. It’s not considered stealing if you tell them where it’s at and they have no interest in retrieving it.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Burkcarp1 said:


> The best way to handle it is, take the stand down and take it to the house, put a note on the tree that says if you want your stand back to come see me. I promise nobody will ever show up... then you have another stand to use Happened to me last year. It’s not considered stealing if you tell them where it’s at and they have no interest in retrieving it.


And if my land is properly posted...I can have that trespassed truck towed and impounded as well.


----------



## Sean Ebra (Dec 6, 2017)

fastwater said:


> And if my land is properly posted...I can have that trespassed truck towed and impounded as well.


Yes you can!


----------



## Sean Ebra (Dec 6, 2017)

I had a friend that found a game camera on his property and took it to the house. The guy did show up to get it because on the game camera was pictures of he and his wife in about 165 pictures in the bedroom and she didn't know about it.
Talk about the walk of shame!
He told my friend that if his wife found out about it she would divorce him.poor guy had to show up twice too because my friends wife was the only one home the first time he came!


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

Sean Ebra said:


> I had a friend that found a game camera on his property and took it to the house. The guy did show up to get it because on the game camera was pictures of he and his wife in about 165 pictures in the bedroom and she didn't know about it.
> Talk about the walk of shame!
> He told my friend that if his wife found out about it she would divorce him.poor guy had to show up twice too because my friends wife was the only one home the first time he came!


Ouch! That hurt


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

To the O P
Ever hear back?
Keep calling


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

M R DUCKS said:


> To the O P
> Ever hear back?
> Keep calling


Finally got a hold of the office at my park, deer stands aren’t even suppose to be up during the season, they are suppose to be put up and removed same day. So the stands are way out of regulation. she gave me a different email to get in touch with a officer that she would like me to show the stands to for removal.


----------

